# Wireless USB adapter for Mini?



## RedCab (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried streaming with a wireless USB adapter plugged in their mini? I moved the furniture around the room and now the ethernet cable is running in plain sight. Would really like to replace it with a wireless solution. Router is in same room so the signal is very strong (and I have 500mb service so lots of available data)

Willing to consider a tivo branded solution (if there is one) or a 3rd party/generic adapter (expect to pay ~$20)

Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Skip the USB and get a wireless bridge with Ethernet connectivity.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

20 bucks would get you cheap junk that probably wouldn't work. Pay 40 for one of these, it's cheaper than the TiVo brand solution, work with older Minis and on the TE3 OS that the TiVo solution doesn't support, and has pretty solid range.

AmazonSmile: TP-Link AC750 Wireless Portable Nano Travel Router(TL-WR902AC) - Support Multiple Modes, WiFi Router/Hotspot/Bridge/Range Extender/Access Point/Client Modes, Dual Band WiFi, 1 USB 2.0 Port: Computers & Accessories


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm selling my TiVo USB WiFi 5 adapter if you are interested in that as a solution.

FS: TiVo USB WiFi 5 Adapter

More info: TiVo WiFi 5 USB Adapter


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> I'm selling my TiVo USB WiFi 5 adapter if you are interested in that as a solution.
> 
> FS: TiVo USB WiFi 5 Adapter
> 
> More info: TiVo WiFi 5 USB Adapter


Only works with a "A95" Mini VOX or Mini LUX running TE4, right?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Only works with a "A95" Mini VOX or Mini LUX running TE4, right?


correct


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

lhvetinari said:


> 20 bucks would get you cheap junk that probably wouldn't work. Pay 40 for one of these, it's cheaper than the TiVo brand solution, work with older Minis and on the TE3 OS that the TiVo solution doesn't support, and has pretty solid range.
> 
> AmazonSmile: TP-Link AC750 Wireless Portable Nano Travel Router(TL-WR902AC) - Support Multiple Modes, WiFi Router/Hotspot/Bridge/Range Extender/Access Point/Client Modes, Dual Band WiFi, 1 USB 2.0 Port: Computers & Accessories


I have one of these and it worked great on my previous Comcast gateway and since I got the new one for whatever reason it randomly drops the signal now. But still better than TE4 and that USB WiFi junk.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I have one of these and it worked great on my previous Comcast gateway and since I got the new one for whatever reason it randomly drops the signal now. But still better than TE4 and that USB WiFi junk.


Reset it to defaults and configure it again, I had to do that when I switched access points, even with the same credentials.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

lhvetinari said:


> Reset it to defaults and configure it again, I had to do that when I switched access points, even with the same credentials.


Will do, thanks for the tip.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Will do, thanks for the tip.


Looks like this did the trick, thank you!


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

lhvetinari said:


> 20 bucks would get you cheap junk that probably wouldn't work. Pay 40 for one of these, it's cheaper than the TiVo brand solution, work with older Minis and on the TE3 OS that the TiVo solution doesn't support, and has pretty solid range.
> 
> AmazonSmile: TP-Link AC750 Wireless Portable Nano Travel Router(TL-WR902AC) - Support Multiple Modes, WiFi Router/Hotspot/Bridge/Range Extender/Access Point/Client Modes, Dual Band WiFi, 1 USB 2.0 Port: Computers & Accessories


I'm looking for a wifi connection solution to use on my TCDA93000 Mini. Can someone please explain how the TP Link AC750 portable travel router connects to the Mini? Is it via USB or ethernet?

My goal is to install a TV out by our pool using the Mini as the TV source, where we have power and very strong 5gHZ ac wifi signal.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

skaggs said:


> I'm looking for a wifi connection solution to use on my TCDA93000 Mini. Can someone please explain how the TP Link AC750 portable travel router connects to the Mini? Is it via USB or ethernet?
> 
> My goal is to install a TV out by our pool using the Mini as the TV source, where we have power and very strong 5gHZ ac wifi signal.


The AC750 joins the wireless network like a regular client (phone, etc) and patches anything connected over the ethernet port (the Mini) to the wireless network.

It will connect to the Mini via ethernet (for data) and USB (for power). It can use it's own USB power supply if you have a USB accessory attached to the Mini (VOX remote adapter, etc).


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

lhvetinari said:


> The AC750 joins the wireless network like a regular client (phone, etc) and patches anything connected over the ethernet port (the Mini) to the wireless network.
> 
> It will connect to the Mini via ethernet (for data) and USB (for power). It can use it's own USB power supply if you have a USB accessory attached to the Mini (VOX remote adapter, etc).


Thank you.

I've installed the AC750, configured it, and hooked up to a TiVo Mini via ethernet cable.

The mini was able to connect to the internet and succeeded with a TiVo Service Connection

However, the Mini posted a message that it cannot find the DVR, which is a Bolt. "_The Bolt box could not be found. There may be a problem with your home network or the network connection on your TiVo boxes, or the box may have been unplugged. For more info, visit tivo.com/help/C423_"

The Bolt works fine, connects to internet, etc.

All of my TiVo units (Bolt and 3 Minis) are connected to my home network via ethernet cables.

Is there something I need to configure on my network in order to get the AC750 to communicate with the Bolt?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

skaggs said:


> The mini was able to connect to the internet and succeeded with a TiVo Service Connection
> 
> However, the Mini posted a message that it cannot find the DVR, which is a Bolt.


Is this same Mini able to successfully communicate with the BOLT if you were to move it to a location where it could be directly connected to the router LAN (rather than via a wireless bridge)?


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Is this same Mini able to successfully communicate with the BOLT if you were to move it to a location where it could be directly connected to the router LAN (rather than via a wireless bridge)?


I unplugged power from the Mini, unplugged the ethernet cable going to the AC750, connected an ethernet cable from the Mini to a switch on my home's gigabit ethernet network, and plugged the power in for the Mini.

Obviously, it rebooted.

The Mini successfully connected to the Bolt and I can watch live tv, stream shows from the Bolt, etc. No issues.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

skaggs said:


> I unplugged power from the Mini, unplugged the ethernet cable going to the AC750, connected an ethernet cable from the Mini to a switch on my home's gigabit ethernet network, and plugged the power in for the Mini.
> 
> Obviously, it rebooted.
> 
> The Mini successfully connected to the Bolt and I can watch live tv, stream shows from the Bolt, etc. No issues.


Did you set up the AC750 in Client mode? If it's in default Travel Router mode it will create a double NAT which will probably break TiVo's zeroconf secret sauce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

lhvetinari said:


> Did you set up the AC750 in Client mode? If it's in default Travel Router mode it will create a double NAT which will probably break TiVo's zeroconf secret sauce


I didn't notice at first, but there is a "mode" button at the top of the user interface.

When I select this "mode" button, there are two choices: 1. Access Point, 2. Repeater.

Repeater was selected.

I selected Access Point, saved configuration on AC750, then rebooted the AC750. Connected ethernet cable between AC750 and Mini, rebooted the Mini.

The Mini cannot reach the internet nor the Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

skaggs said:


> The Mini cannot reach the internet nor the Bolt.


So put it back, reboot the bridge, then the Mini. A power cycle or restart of a host frequently cases the Mini to get confused.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

skaggs said:


> I didn't notice at first, but there is a "mode" button at the top of the user interface.
> 
> When I select this "mode" button, there are two choices: 1. Access Point, 2. Repeater.
> 
> ...


Neither of those are right. When I get home I'll look at mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

skaggs said:


> I didn't notice at first, but there is a "mode" button at the top of the user interface.
> 
> When I select this "mode" button, there are two choices: 1. Access Point, 2. Repeater.
> 
> ...


Read this manual: https://static.tp-link.com/2019/201906/20190624/1910012191_TL-WR902AC 3.0_UG_REV3.0.0.pdf

During initial configuration, you should've selected Client as the Operation Mode. Reset it to factory and set it up from scratch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> So put it back, reboot the bridge, then the Mini. A power cycle or restart of a host frequently cases the Mini to get confused.


I reset the "mode" to Repeater and saved the configuration.

I rebooted the AC750.

When the reboot of the AC750 was complete, I rebooted the Mini.

The Mini can connect to the internet, make a TiVo service connection, but it cannot communicate with the Bolt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

skaggs said:


> I reset the "mode" to Repeater and saved the configuration.


Is there no "Client" mode? (There *should* be, per the quick install PDF.)


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Is there no "Client" mode? (There *should* be, per the quick install PDF.)


I mentioned that in my earlier post - the fact that he only sees access point and repeater makes me a bit concerned he might have the wrong thing - since "AC750" encompasses a few different TPLink routers.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

lhvetinari said:


> "AC750" encompasses a few different TPLink routers.


This is likely the issue. After comparing the AC750 in your link to mine, they are different. I have the RE220, not the WR902AC.

Purchased via Amazon, will go back tomorrow.

The WR902AC is out of stock until June 1st.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RE200 & RE220 User Guide | TP-Link

The best part of the documentation.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> RE200 & RE220 User Guide | TP-Link
> 
> The best part of the documentation.


I set the 220 up as a wireless adapter. The Mini could connect to the internet, but not the Bolt.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Should it not work on the first pass, during the next round of troubleshooting it would be helpful if you posted the full IP Address, Netmask, and Gateway assigned to each box in each configuration. That might make it easier to determine what's wrong (or more likely, allow us to confirm that "Yup, that's not gonna work that way, try a different way  ")


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

skaggs said:


> This is likely the issue. After comparing the AC750 in your link to mine, they are different. I have the RE220, not the WR902AC.
> 
> Purchased via Amazon, will go back tomorrow.
> 
> The WR902AC is out of stock until June 1st.


An update: I received the TL-WR902AC Travel Router, set it up as a client, and it works flawlessly.

With a Mini connected to the HDTV, I can use the TL-WR902AC's ethernet port and USB power connected to the Mini to watch TV (or recorded programs) anywhere within reach of my home wifi signal.

Thank you for your help and I apologize with the confusion over the RE220.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Going back to this thread's title, I need an Ethernet to USB adapter that will work with an A93 Mini as the Ethernet port on it doesn't work anymore. The Mini boots fine but, of course, is useless without a working Ethernet port. I'd use MOCA but all the other Mini's are using Ethernet and I don't think the Roamio Plus will support both simultaneously. Thanks!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It _will_ support both.

Give it a try.

-KP


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

brobin said:


> Going back to this thread's title, I need an Ethernet to USB adapter that will work with an A93 Mini as the Ethernet port on it doesn't work anymore. The Mini boots fine but, of course, is useless without a working Ethernet port. I'd use MOCA but all the other Mini's are using Ethernet and I don't think the Roamio Plus will support both simultaneously. Thanks!


Not possible, the A93 Mini does not support networking over USB.

Enable MoCa Bridge mode on the Roamio Pro, it will automatically create a MoCA network for the Mini and bridge it together with the ethernet network the rest are on. It'll work fine, assuming your coax lines are in a decent condition.


----------

